# Fresh Powder on the horizon..Poe skiing before December..



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2007)

It looks like there's a really good chance for fresh powder..somewhere in the northeast before December.  There could be a large coastal Nor-Easter for Thanksgiving and/or several smaller impulses of snow...I have a few remaining vacation days I'm holding onto for my dear life.  Hoping to cash in on some fresh Poe.  Mad Steezy speed on mad made groomers and steezy turns is fun..but I'm in the mood to feel some float on my new Phatties...Holla..


----------



## Zand (Nov 12, 2007)

Yay, another GFS hugger.

The cold next week should happen. As for the storm, next Tuesday they still won't know.

If it does happen, I'll hopefully be skiing pow at Mount Snow on the 23rd. If not, hopefully the man-made there is as good as it was today.


----------



## JohnGD33 (Nov 12, 2007)

I hope it hit's Maine


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 13, 2007)

It looks good for cold and snow through the week of December 9th, thereafter I have read of a cold surge into the western rockies and a pattern change to Pacific northwest storminess.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2007)

Was I right..or was I right..

6-10 inches new at Stowe...16+ inches new at Jay  Peak


----------



## amf (Nov 17, 2007)

Poe?  I thought he was dead.... to quote the raven, nevermore!  Or is that short for PotatOEs?  I hate skiing mashed potatoes (but they taste good mixed with rutabaga (or RUT for short) and pepper...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2007)

amf said:


> Poe?  I thought he was dead.... to quote the raven, nevermore!  Or is that short for PotatOEs?  I hate skiing mashed potatoes (but they taste good mixed with rutabaga (or RUT for short) and pepper...





hahaha...I call powder Poe...if it was a powder day..I can just say it was Mad Edgar Allen.  When the ski season is over it's Mad Kansas..like the song Dust in the Wind by Kansas.  Mad sweet and low is the granuler sugar snow..mad applesauce..is like mashed potatoes but a little wetter..and we all know what manky is..miggidy miggidy mank...


----------

